# DIMC 2021-2022



## strawman99 (Jan 26, 2021)

Thought I would start a thread for prospective DIMC students who will be applying for the 2021-2022 session. Hoping there are others out there so I can ease my stress a bit and so we can discuss the admission process together!


----------



## syedAhsan (Jun 12, 2020)

strawman99 said:


> Thought I would start a thread for prospective DIMC students who will be applying for the 2021-2022 session. Hoping there are others out there so I can ease my stress a bit and so we can discuss the admission process together!


Hey, my name is Ahsan and im in DIMC batch of 2026. If anyone has any questions related to admission for batch 2027, DM me on my instagram 
@syed_ahsan.x

Have a great day


----------



## Fitrus Ali (May 31, 2021)

strawman99 said:


> Hey I will also be applying this session
> I think we should make a whatsapp group for all the prospective students applying this year


----------



## Rafey Jamil (Jun 2, 2021)

syedAhsan said:


> Hey, my name is Ahsan and im in DIMC batch of 2026. If anyone has any questions related to admission for batch 2027, DM me on my instagram
> @syed_ahsan.x
> 
> Have a great day


anyone can help wthe the admission requirements for 2020 Jan session please.


----------



## zoya ashraf (Jun 6, 2021)

strawman99 said:


> Thought I would start a thread for prospective DIMC students who will be applying for the 2021-2022 session. Hoping there are others out there so I can ease my stress a bit and so we can discuss the admission process together!


Hey! I'm applying too for the 2021- 2022 year and I have no idea what to do! Anyone know if theyd accept the SAT?


----------



## Fitrus Ali (May 31, 2021)

zoya ashraf said:


> Hey! I'm applying too for the 2021- 2022 year and I have no idea what to do! Anyone know if theyd accept the SAT?


Hey, no this year they wont be accepting SAT 
every student would have to take the MDCAT


----------



## zoya ashraf (Jun 6, 2021)

Fitrus Ali said:


> Hey, no this year they wont be accepting SAT
> every student would have to take the MDCAT


Oh okay, thank you! Just to confirm, would kids applying under PTAP have to do the MDCAT as well??


----------



## Fitrus Ali (May 31, 2021)

zoya ashraf said:


> Oh okay, thank you! Just to confirm, would kids applying under PTAP have to do the MDCAT as well??


I am not sure. Pmc just released the admission regulations a couple of days ago so I guess we would have to wait for clarification from the university. I emailed them already waiting for their response now


----------



## Wa.9.21 (Apr 21, 2021)

What Other test do u need to give other than mdcat


----------



## Wa.9.21 (Apr 21, 2021)

What happens after mdcat 
Do u choose a univety before or after mdcat?


----------



## Wa.9.21 (Apr 21, 2021)

Do u need to study pak studies an islamiat if u only gave A-levels for bio Chem n physics only
Plz someone clarify? 
Any input/ help appreciated 😊


----------



## Fitrus Ali (May 31, 2021)

Wa.9.21 said:


> Do u need to study pak studies an islamiat if u only gave A-levels for bio Chem n physics only
> Plz someone clarify?
> Any input/ help appreciated 😊


No you dont need to study those subjects 
Chem bio and physics in A levels are fine for overseas students


----------



## Fitrus Ali (May 31, 2021)

I think we should make a whatsapp group for all the students applying this year. Just inbox me your numbers so that I can add you guys


----------



## strawman99 (Jan 26, 2021)

does anyone know if we'll be able to take the MDCAT online? or would we have to go to pakistan to take it


----------



## Fitrus Ali (May 31, 2021)

strawman99 said:


> does anyone know if we'll be able to take the MDCAT online? or would we have to go to pakistan to take it


----------



## Answer (Jun 7, 2021)

Fitrus Ali said:


> Hey, no this year they wont be accepting SAT
> every student would have to take the MDCAT


SAT subject tests have been discontinued by US College Board. So they wont be accepted in DIMC automatically. But I wanted to ask for Overseas Pakistanis. Will they take MDCAT? If Yes,how did u get to know. Next I wanted to know whether IELTS is a requirement for DIMC? It would be really generous of u (if u reply).


----------



## Fitrus Ali (May 31, 2021)

Answer said:


> SAT subject tests have been discontinued by US College Board. So they wont be accepted in DIMC automatically. But I wanted to ask for Overseas Pakistanis. Will they take MDCAT? If Yes,how did u get to know. Next I wanted to know whether IELTS is a requirement for DIMC? It would be really generous of u (if u reply).


Yes overseas Pakistanis would also have to give the MDCAT. IELTS is a requirement for DIMC however it says on their website that if your previous two years of school/college was in english then IELTS is not required. But still email and confirm with DIMC just to be sure.


----------



## Fitrus Ali (May 31, 2021)

Everything you need to know about the MDCAT


----------



## Fitrus Ali (May 31, 2021)

Hello guys we made an Instagram group for all the students applying this year so just text one of these accounts so we can add you guys.
fitrus_ali
w0_0w_2020


----------



## aima03030 (Sep 16, 2021)

Fitrus Ali said:


> Hello guys we made an Instagram group for all the students applying this year so just text one of these accounts so we can add you guys.
> fitrus_ali
> w0_0w_2020


 hey can I be added in the group? I am applying this year


----------



## Fitrus Ali (May 31, 2021)

aima03030 said:


> hey can I be added in the group? I am applying this year


Sure just text on the insta account above


----------



## zoya ashraf (Jun 6, 2021)

hey guys, any updates on admission for DIMC?


----------



## SabikaaaaFatimaaa (Nov 18, 2021)

please if there a update let me know


----------



## SabikaaaaFatimaaa (Nov 18, 2021)

Fitrus Ali said:


> Hello guys we made an Instagram group for all the students applying this year so just text one of these accounts so we can add you guys.
> fitrus_ali
> w0_0w_2020


Sabikafatima27


----------



## SabikaaaaFatimaaa (Nov 18, 2021)

syedAhsan said:


> Hey, my name is Ahsan and im in DIMC batch of 2026. If anyone has any questions related to admission for batch 2027, DM me on my instagram
> @syed_ahsan.x
> 
> Have a great day


i can not find your instagram account.


----------

